# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Το ενστικτο μιας ζεμπρομανας

## christos80

Καλησπερα παιδες θα σας αναφερω μια ιστορια που μου εχει κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση 
Μενω στην Ραφηνα και δυστηχως το τελευταιο 24ωρο ζουμε μια ανεπαναληπτη καταστροφη που προηγουμενο δεν εχει.
Πολλοι ανθρωποι καικαν στην προσπαθεια τους να γλυτωσουν απο την κολαση,πολλες περιουσιες χαθηκαν και ενας παραδεισος πρασινου μαζι.
Τα ζεμπρακια μου τα εχω εξω στην βεραντα και οταν ξεκινησε το κακο ενω καθομουν και τα παρακολουθουσα ξαφνικα ειδα τα πουλια να τρελαινονται και να πετανε ανεξελεκτα μεσα στο κλουβι  ( 2 κλουβια 2 ζευγαρακια) και κανανε σαν τρελλα,λεω τι παθανε;Μετα απο δευτερολεπτα ξαφνικα ερχεται αυτος ο ζεστος καπνος μαζι με σταχτη αφου ειχε γυρισε ο ανεμος και η κατασταση εγινε αποπνικτηκη.ξαφνικα περναει ενα περιπολικο φωναζοντας να εκενωσουμε τα σπιτια περνω και εγω τα κλουβια και οτι μπορουσα και κατεβαινω κατω και τα βαζω στο αυτοκινητο να παμε στην παραλια.οσο εκανα ολη αυτη την διαδικασια εβλεπα τα κλουβια και παρακολουθουσα οτι ενω ο αρσενικο ειχε τρελαθει την θυλικια δεν την εβλεπα πουθενα δεν μπορουσα να ελεγξω που ειναι γιατι οδηγουσα ολα τα αλλα λυσομανουσαν νεαα στο κλουβι.φτανουμε στην παραλια τα βγαζω εξω απο το αυτοκινητο  μπας και ηρεμησουν αλλα για δεκα λεπτα ηταν πολυ ανησυχα ολα εκτος απο την θηλυκια η οποια ηταν μεσα στο κλουβι και κλωσαγε τα εξι αυγα
Πραγματικα το θαυμασα ολο το κουραγιο της και την υπομονη της σε ολο αυτο 
Σημερα ξυπνησαμε ολα καλα δεν εκανε αλλο αυγουλακι μειναμε στα 6 και ειμαστε καλα συνεχιζουν να κλωσαανε εναλλαξ με τον αρσενικο αν και η θηλυκια εχει μεγαλυτερο βαρος και πολυ περισσοτερο το βαρος τις χθεσινοβραδυνης περιπετειας που τις βγαζω το καπελο.
Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα απο εδω και περα για την συνεχεια της αναπαραγωγης και να μην ξανα ζησει τετοιο αγχος.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Το ενστικτο, της μανουλας.....μπραβο σου που πανω σε τετοιο πανικο, πηρες τα πουλακια μαζι σου.......Ειστε ολοι πολυ τυχεροι, μιας και ειμαστε ολοι πολυ συγκλονοσμενοι, με ολη αυτην την τραγωδια.......ας ελπισουμε , για ο,τι καλυτερο, για τους αγνοουμενους και τους ασθενεις.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χρήστο πραγματικά μπράβο σου που πήρες και τα πουλάκια μαζί σου, απίστευτο όντως το ένστικτο της, θα περίμενα ότι θα τα εγκατέλειπε. Ελπίζω με όλη μου τη καρδιά να βγουν τα μικρούλια και να κλαρώσουν όλα γιατί απέδειξες στο μέγιστο πόσο τα αγαπάς και τα νοιάζεσαι. 

Εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά και να ηρεμήσει γρήγορα όλος ο κόσμος από αυτή τη τραγωδία..

----------


## christos80

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια για τις ευχες σας τα πουλακια ειναι μια χαρα αν και απο χτες δεν τα βλεπω και πολυ γιατι προσπαθουμε οσο μπορει ο καθενας να βοηθησει τους πληγεντες 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλά κάνετε Χρήστο, χρειάζονται πολύ βοήθεια αυτές τις στιγμές...

----------


## christos80

https://youtu.be/JtEjc4eCt6o

Καλημερα....τα 5 κορνακια!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Να σου ζήσουν φίλε να τα χαίρεσαι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Να σου ζήσουν φίλε να τα χαίρεσαι 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω φιλε να σαι καλα
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ωπ!!! Τι όμορφα σκουλικάκια είναι αυτά;;;; Να τα χαίρεσαι Χρήστο τα όμορφα, με το καλό στο κλαρί! Αγαπώ το ροζάκι να ξέρεις, θα βγει ασπρούλι σίγουρα  :Love0020:

----------


## christos80

> Ωπ!!! Τι όμορφα σκουλικάκια είναι αυτά;;;; Να τα χαίρεσαι Χρήστο τα όμορφα, με το καλό στο κλαρί! Αγαπώ το ροζάκι να ξέρεις, θα βγει ασπρούλι σίγουρα



Που εισαι ρε Κωνσταντινα και εχω τοσες αποριες 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Αυτο ηθελα να ρωτησω το ροζειναι το μονο απο τα πεντε που βγηκε ετσι εχει μεινει αλλο ενα αυγουλακι που μαλλον αυριο θα κανει την εμφανιση το ροζ θα βγει ασπρο αρα και θηλυκο σωστα;
Τα αλλα τι θα βγουν ; μπορεις να κανεις μια προβλεψει


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Επισης το αλλο μου ζευγαρακι εβαλα βασιλικο να φανε και τρελαθηκε η θυληκια με τα πουλακια βγηκε απο την φωλια και αρχισε να πεταει στο κλουβι στην μερια που ειναι το αλλο κλουβι και να κρεμεται απο τα καγγελα αναγκαστηκα να βγαλω τον βασιλικο απο το αλλο ζευγαρακι για να ηρεμισει και οντως ετσι εγινε...την λυπαμαι ομως δεν κανει να της δωσω σωστα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι το ροζάκι είναι σίγουρα άσπρο άρα και κοριτσάκι! Για τα άλλα ακόμα είναι νωρίς, ίσως βγουν κάποια άσπρα αλλά με άλλο χρώμα μπάρες στην ουρίτσα. Η ροζούλα θα έχει μαύρες έντονες μπάρες ενώ τα άλλα πιο μπεζ-καφετί. 

Σίγουρα δεν είναι pied (θα είχαν ροζ/ μπεζ ράμφος) ούτε κανελί (θα είχαν πιο ανοιχτόχρωμο βλέφαρο στο μάτι). Θα φανεί όταν αρχίζουν να βγάζουν λίγα πουπουλάκια!! 

Κοίτα, αν οι γονείς έχουν ξαναφάει μπορείς να δώσεις λίγο. Επειδή όμως είναι μικρούλια προσωπικά θα περίμενα λίγες μερούλες ακόμα, γιατί είναι ευαίσθητα τα ζουζούνια!

----------


## christos80

Τρελαινονται για τον βασιλικο αλλα δεν δινω γιατι φοβαμαι για τα μικρα αλλα δεν μπορω να δωσω ουτε στα αλλα που δεν εχουν γεννησει ακομα
Τωρα αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι δεν ακουμπανε καθολου το αυγο (αυριο θα ξυπνησω χαραματα να τους βαλω μπας και απο την πεινα πανε να φανε και δωσουν και τπτ στα μικρα) τα ταιζουν με τους σπορους και με την κιτρινη τροφη/αυγοτροφη που δεν την πολυ θελω να την βαζω αλλα την τρωνε
Εχεις να μιυ πρωτηνεις καποια λυση για να εμπλουτισω την διατροφη τους 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να αναμείξεις σε μούλτι ή έστω με το χέρι την αυγοτροφή που τρώνε με το αυγό;

----------


## christos80

Οχι δεν το εχω κανει πως δλδ να καθαρισω το αυγο να το κανω κοματακια και να το ριξω σε δυο αυγουλιερες ; Η να βαλω το μισο στην συντηρηση και να το δωσω πιο μετα....ετσι και αλλιως δεν αφηνω το αυγο πανω απο μιαμιση ωρα λογο καλοκαιριου τους το αντικαθιστω καθε μιαμιση ωρα (καταλαβαινεις ποσο αυγο εχω πεταξει)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι καταλαβαίνω πίστεψε με  ::  

Βράσε αυγό, κόψτο στη μέση και κάντο κομματάκια. Μετά ανάμειξε το με τη κίτρινη βιταμίνη που τους αρέσει και τρώνε και βάλτο σε δύο αυγουλιέρες. Ίσως έτσι το φάνε και σιγά σιγά μπορέσεις να αυξήσεις τη ποσότητα του αυγού και να μειώσεις τη βιταμίνη που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για τη διατροφή τους.

----------


## christos80

Ωραια. Θα το επιχειρισω αυριο....μην νομιζεις οτι θα απαλλαγεις τοσο ευκολα με τοσες λιγες ερωτησεις χαχαχα συνεχιζω
Ανησυχω για την φωλια που διαλεξα φοβαμαι οτι ειναι μικρη για 5+ 1 πουλια συν την μανα οσο μεγαλωνουν.... ο πατερας εκτος απο μια μερα που κοιμηθηκαν μαζι μεσα στην φωλια κοιμαται  καθε βραδυ εξω απο την φωλια απο πανω απο την φωλια  και σκεφτομαι οταν γινουν θηρια που θα χωρεσουν ολοι;;καμια προταση; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Οριστε και η φωτο απο την καμερα παρακολουθησης κοιτα που την βγαζει ο δολιος ο πατερας




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μη σε αγχώνει καθόλου, τα βολεύουν εκείνοι! Και εμένα πέντε μου είχαν κάνει και απλά κάποια στιγμή έγινε αυτό: 



Θα βρουν εκείνα πως να χωρέσουν για να τα ταίσουν όλα, για τώρα είναι ακόμα μικρά και χωράει η μαμά να τα κρατάει ζεστά (που δε χρειάζεται και ιδιαίτερα με τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες). Αργότερα θα κάθονται στο άνοιγμα της φωλιάς και θα τα ταίζουν και θα κοιμούνται και οι δύο γονείς έξω!

----------


## christos80

Βλεπω ομως εχεις περισσοτερο ανοιγμα την εχεις κοψει απο μπροστα;
Επισης αυτα τρελαινονται για την μπανιερα και να πλατσουριζουν απο την ωρα που εχει βγει το πρωτο δεν ξαναεβαλα γιατι φοβαμαι για υγρασια μην πηγαινει μεσα η θηλυκια και κανει κακο στα μικρα σωστα επραξα;



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Επισης θελω να τους βαλω δαχτυλιδια οχι για κανεναν αλλο λογο αλλα για να ξεχωριζω τις γεννες απο τα δυο μου ζευγαρακια και για να μην γινει κανενα λαθος οταν κανω νεα  ζευγαρακια να ξεχωριζω τα αδερφια δεν μπορωνα βρω πουθενα δαχτυλιδια του 18 γιατι δεν ειναι αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο βρηκα κατι πολυχρωμα πλαστικα ανοιχτου τυπου να τα βαλω και αν ναι στις οχτω μερες ή επειδη ειναι ανοιχτου να το αφησω για οταν κλαρωσουν;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι δεν την είχα κόψει καθόλου, έτσι την αγόρασα! Καλά κάνεις και δεν βάζεις μπάνιο αυτή τη περίοδο, δεν πρέπει να μπουν μέσα βρεγμένα. 

Πάρε ανοιχτού τύπου και βάλε αφού απογαλακτιστούν, έχει μία σχισμή και μπαίνει στο ποδαράκι κανονικά και εγώ τέτοια έχω βάλει!

----------


## christos80

Μεταλλικα ανοιχτου τυπου δεν βρισκω ουτε απο αυτα εχεις κατα νου που μπορω να βρω γενικα δυσκολευομαι να βρω προιοντα για παραδεισια σε πετ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Ναι καταλαβαίνω πίστεψε με  
> 
> Βράσε αυγό, κόψτο στη μέση και κάντο κομματάκια. Μετά ανάμειξε το με τη κίτρινη βιταμίνη που τους αρέσει και τρώνε και βάλτο σε δύο αυγουλιέρες. Ίσως έτσι το φάνε και σιγά σιγά μπορέσεις να αυξήσεις τη ποσότητα του αυγού και να μειώσεις τη βιταμίνη που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για τη διατροφή τους.



Καλημερα οπως ειπες πολτοποιησα το αυγο με ενα πηρουνι εβαλα 1 κ.γ. Κιτρινη τροφη φρυγανια τριμμενη και λιγο ριγανη και πραγματικα το εχουν τσακισει σαν τρελα κανουν κατεβαινουν εναλλαξ τρωνε και μπαινουν φωλια και ταιζουν 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Εχω χασει επεισοδια......ειναι πανεμορφα, να σου ζησουν.... :Party0028: 
Ολα καλα πηγανε τελικα...μοραβο.

----------


## christos80

> Εχω χασει επεισοδια......ειναι πανεμορφα, να σου ζησουν....
> Ολα καλα πηγανε τελικα...μοραβο.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Μεταλλικα ανοιχτου τυπου δεν βρισκω ουτε απο αυτα εχεις κατα νου που μπορω να βρω γενικα δυσκολευομαι να βρω προιοντα για παραδεισια σε πετ 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Αυτά τα πλαστικά ανοιχτού τύπου που είπες; Δεν έχουν σχισμή για να μπορεί να περάσει το ποδαράκι όταν είναι απογαλακτισμένα; Θα σου στείλω σε πμ που είχα πάρει τα δικά μου δαχτυλίδια. 




> Καλημερα οπως ειπες πολτοποιησα το αυγο με ενα πηρουνι εβαλα 1 κ.γ. Κιτρινη τροφη φρυγανια τριμμενη και λιγο ριγανη και πραγματικα το εχουν τσακισει σαν τρελα κανουν κατεβαινουν εναλλαξ τρωνε και μπαινουν φωλια και ταιζουν 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Τέλεια!!! Σιγά σιγά μείωσε τη κίτρινη τροφή και άσε μόνο τα υπόλοιπα και μην τους την ξαναβάλεις μετά  :winky:

----------


## christos80

> Αυτά τα πλαστικά ανοιχτού τύπου που είπες; Δεν έχουν σχισμή για να μπορεί να περάσει το ποδαράκι όταν είναι απογαλακτισμένα; Θα σου στείλω σε πμ που είχα πάρει τα δικά μου δαχτυλίδια. 
> 
> 
> 
> Τέλεια!!! Σιγά σιγά μείωσε τη κίτρινη τροφή και άσε μόνο τα υπόλοιπα και μην τους την ξαναβάλεις μετά


Λοιπον εκανα την δικια μου αυγοτροφη και αυτη θα φτιαχνω καθε μερα απο εδω και περα 
1 κ.σ πιτουρο βρωμης 
1 κ.γ ριγανη ξερη 
1 αυγο βρασμενο και πολτοποιημενο 
1 κ.γ ελαιολαδο 
Μισο τσοφλη απο το αυγο θρυματισμενο πολυ ψιλο

Η θηλυκια περιμενε να της το βαλω στην αυγουλιερα.... την δευτερη φορα δεν προλαβα να ανοιξω το πορτακι...εβαλα την αυγουλιερα και ορμιξε επανω πριν καν την βαλω στην θηκη 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Ξεχασα να γραψω και 
1 κ.σ φρυγανια τριμμενη 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται Χρήστο, απλή και εύκολη!! Αφού την τρώνε και τη δέχτηκαν είναι πολύ θετικό!

----------

